# Zep Crystal heat Drain opener



## used2bcool13

Has anyone used this as a lye for soap making?

The package says sodium hydroxide, seems like I should be able to but....

I usually get another lye but my Ace Hardware was out and I Needed to make some soap, lol...

Please let me know if you have used it or if you were able to get a lye at a Lowe's or Home Depot.

Thanks.
Nearly Soapless in South Jersey


----------



## used2bcool13

Never mind, I looked up the mds sheet, it is NOT 100% lye.


----------



## Tinker

You do have to be careful what you buy. I have picked up some that was 100% lye, but had like metal shavings or something in it--definately not something you would want to use in soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Good for your for looking up the MDS.


----------



## rkintn

I found Drano at Walmart that said it "contained" lye. Called the number and was told it contained metal shavings. I get my lye from Tractor Supply.


----------

